# Do Toddlers Dream?



## LittleSaylorBoat (Mar 18, 2007)

I ask because LO was talking in her sleep last night. She was telling someone or something "No!" over and over, not in a scared way, but in a cute little bossy way. She likes to boss around the cat when she is awake. So I'm wondering if she could have been dreaming about something, or is she too young to dream? Anyone know or have an opinion?


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

When I was two or three, I remember dreaming that a brontosaurus ate my family. So, yes!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Sure they do. Our almost-3yo Paddy woke a few nights ago. When DH went in to check on him, he was crying in his sleep, then woke immediately and started saying "Henri's hurt! Henri's hurt!" DH had to calm him down and show him that Henri was sleeping right next to him and he was just fine.


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

Earlier this month DD woke up in the morning going on and on about the sparklies in the sky. I think she had dreamt about fireworks. Usually her first words in the morning are about breakfast.


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

I think so.

A few weeks ago, I heard ds crying in his bed. I went in and his eyes were closed, and I rubbed his back a little. He began to calm down, but then his eyes opened like a shot and he looked right at me: "YOU TOOK MY SHOVEL!"









I said "You can have your shovel back." He dropped back down on his pillow and fell fast asleep in seconds.


----------



## syn_ack89 (Oct 1, 2007)

I think my not quite yet verbal toddler dreams...I've woken to him laughing in his sleep...it's got to mean something!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I've been wondering about this too. DD sometimes wakes up talking about strange things, and I've decided vivid dreams are the only explanation. When she does wake up talking about what was probably a dream, I try to say things like "you saw Julia in your dream while you were sleeping?" I think it would be nice for her to understand what a dream is so I can ask her about them--I'd love to hear what goes on in her head while she's asleep! She hasn't seemed to have any scary ones yet, but I want her to be able to understand they are just dreams when she does.


----------



## sweetieberlin (Mar 30, 2007)

I think so.. very often I amm awakened by my ds giggling and giggling, check him out and hes sound asleep


----------



## SundayCrepes (Feb 15, 2008)

My son signed "paper" in his sleep around 18 months or so.


----------



## Wittyone (May 11, 2005)

Absolutely! My (rather verbal) son had nightmares about a "big purple frog" in the front yard from about 18-20 months. He'd wake up scared and crying, and when we'd ask if he'd had a bad dream he told us about the frog. This happened at least 3 times, poor guy.


----------



## Bug-a-Boo's Mama (Jan 15, 2008)

I do believe so and oh how I wish they could explain them to us. Recently we went through a period of K no longer sleeping through the night. It lasted for 8+ weeks. At one point he mentioned dinosaurs upon waking in the morning. I didn't really think anything of it. Until the next time he mentioned them. He seems quite concerned as to where they were and what they were doing. I convinced him that they were outside, far away, sleeping. At that point dinosaurs became eliminated from being talked about or watched. While playing K found his toy dinosaurs (right after our finding out about the dino dreams/terrors/nightmares) and threw them all in the garbage. He would find one throw it out, find another, throw it out, until all six were in the garbage. DH and I decided that I would remove them from the garbage and put them away in the garage in case he later wanted them. But he hasn't mentioned them since.

Oh and I just found out, in the Humpty Dumpty nursery rhyme, all the kings horses, sounds like dinosaurs to K. Oops!







Have eliminated that song.








:


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

I think they do.. My DS will talk in his sleep and it seems like he's having conversations with someone. Of course, it's always the same subject in his dreams - Thomas the Train.


----------



## LittleSaylorBoat (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mybabysmama* 
My son signed "paper" in his sleep around 18 months or so.

this is hilarious


----------



## joy2bmom (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm sure they do. I've seen both my dd's do things in their sleep as a toddler that they had to be dreaming about, my oldest dd used to walk in her sleep when she was 2,,, she used to go around looking for the "kitty", but we didn't have a kitty, lol.


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes, and I do believe infants do also (heck maybe even before they are born). Because DS was less than 6 months old and I remember one time he all of a sudden got upset in his sleep. Only explanation I can think of is that he was dreaming.

Occassionally now he will talk a bit in his sleep or make noises like he is upset but then never fully wakes up at the time.


----------



## marlne (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep, they dream!







My toddler has woken me up with his laughing and talking in his sleep.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

I think so. Mine yells no in his sleep and a few times has even had a little tantrum. As soon as I walk in the room and talk gently to him, he lays right back down and he never wakes up.


----------



## aprilv (Aug 31, 2007)

i agree, i am sure they do! ds often tells me what he was dreaming about when he wakes up (he's very verbal/21 months), usually trucks, people we know, animals or cutting a tree down (he saw this up the street a few weeks ago). one night after reading frog and toad, he woke up with a bad dream and kept saying 'big dog'. i realized the next day, there was a picture of a growling dog that was 'getting' frog.


----------



## sahm629 (May 19, 2008)

Yes, I think so.

One time my little boy woke up from a nap and said "Harrion night night" - he has a friend named harrison and I think he dreamed about him.


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wittyone* 
Absolutely! My (rather verbal) son had nightmares about a "big purple frog" in the front yard from about 18-20 months. He'd wake up scared and crying, and when we'd ask if he'd had a bad dream he told us about the frog. This happened at least 3 times, poor guy.









:

My older brother had frog nightmares (night terrors maybe?) for months when he was about 2. He would wake up screaming about the frogs in his room.

(At the same time, my poor mom also had my other brother who was a few months old, teething for MONTHS, one tooth at a time, one right after another, "WORST teether ever". I don't know how she survived those months.... she says she doesn't remember 95% of about 6 months.







:


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Yep. My ds sure does. He has told me very clearly upon waking up "The goose pinched me right here." Pointing to his arm. He has also had a few dreams about owls that were "whoing" and "bothering" him








He has very vivid dreams and often talks in his sleep.


----------

